# Kein Erdöl wie weiter?



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Hi zusammen

Wenn ich mir anschaue was ich in der Wohnung habe, dann fällt mir schnell auf, fast alles braucht Erdöl für die Herstellung.

Wenn es kein Erdöl mehr gäbe wie würde es weiter gehen?
Wie viele Menschen müssten sich Weltweit eine neue Arbeit suchen? 1/2 Million? 1Million? 5Millionen? Mehr?

Wie wird es Wirtschaftlich weiter gehen, wer kann sich irgendwann noch Benzin leisten? Wie hoch würde der Benzinpreis sein?

Erdöl ist nunmal ein Rohstoff der nicht immer da ist, werden Autos dann nur noch mit Strom fahren ?

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Hideout (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ja das ist schon ein kritisches Thema, aber man forscht ja stetig an Alternativen. z.B. gibt es da etwas das Kunstoffe aus Erdöl ersetzen soll, so ne Art biologischer Kunstoff, welcher sich sogar nach dem Wegwerfen recht schnell zersetzt, glaube aus Mais oder so soll das sein. Das Problem wäre da dann wohl wo soll der ganze Mais angebaut werden, bei so viel Kunststoffprodukten die wir verwenden (und auch verschwenden).

Und solang kein anderer Brennstoff, der für Motoren geeignet wäre, entdeckt wird, werden wohl immer mehr Autos nurnoch elektrisch fahren.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Aus Mais?? Na super der kleine Teil des Regenwaldes würde noch kleiner werden.

Habe schon gehört das es ein Ersatz für Styropopverpackungen gibt die werden aus Pilzen gewonnen.

Aber egal wie gut etwas ist, schlussendlich schadet es der Umwelt und den Tieren immer, den Tieren nimmt man den Lebensraum weg und irgendwann gibt es Tiere nur noch im Zoo oder zu Hause als Haustier.


----------



## Aggrotyp (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Also der sprit kann schon künstlich hergestellt werden, nur im moment noch zu teuer und mit viel aufwand.
die automobilhersteller sagen dass das bis 2020 ausschließlich diesel und benzin als hauptbrennstoff verwendet wird, erst dann wird eventuell die große wende kommen.
bis dahin werden elektro, gas, wasserstoff, usw. ein nischenprodukt bleiben.

wegen den erdölprodukten in der wohnung mach ich mir keine sorgen, da der mensch erfinderisch ist und sicher alternative rohstoffe findet.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Da du gerade Wasserstoff erwähnst, habe gehört es gibt ein Passagierflugzeug oder wird es geben, das beim start Kerosin braucht in der Luft aber Wasserstoff. 

dieBrennstoffzelle.de - Wasserstoffflugzeug Cryoplane


----------



## SlowRider (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Als Kunststoffersatz wird auch heute schon Lignin (oder auch Flüssigholz) verwendet.
Man kann ohne Probleme Benzin/ Diesel künstlich herstellen, dies ist auch nicht teurer als die jetzige Ölförderung. Aber dies wird natürlich von den Ölkonzernen blockiert, da sie ihr Geschäft bedroht sehen.
Auch kann man ohne Probleme Biodiesel aus organischen Abfällen herstellen, dies wurde aber wieder vom Markt genommen, da der Staat beschlossen hat auch auf dieses die Mineralölsteuer zu erheben, obwohl gar kein Mineralöl enthalten ist. Dadurch erfolgte eine  Preiserhöhung und dieser Kraftstoff war teurer als herkömmlicher Diesel und damit nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Jaja, die liebe Lobby


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Der Staat will halt immer Geld von dir, stell dir vor das Elektroauto setz sich durch, will der Staat dann eine Steuer für das besitzen oder fahren des Autos erheben? sollten die besser lassen sonst gibt es noch Proteste dagegen und dann fährt keiner mehrAuto oder nur die Reichen.

Mit Flüssigholz meinst du sicher Arboform oder? Arboform


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Erdöl wird es immer geben auch noch in 10 Millionen Jahren oder 1 Milliarde Jahren. 
Das Problem ist, dass der Bedarf an Öl jedes Jahr steigt, viele Ölquellen aber inzwischen ihre maximale Fördermenge erreicht haben, bzw. schon wieder abbauen.
Die Ressource Öl wird also knapper werden, also teurer und der Mensch muss mehr Geld aufbringen um Produkte zu kaufen, deren Grundlage Öl ist.


----------



## Da_Obst (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Nun, 

Ich denk mal das die Öl-Lobby versuchen wird den Markt solange auszureizen bis der letzte Tropfen verbraucht ist.
Das Googeln nach aus/mit Erdöl hergestellten Produkten spare ich mir  allerdings, da die Liste der, [allein schon die der notwendigen], Güter  endlos wäre.

Im Idealfall ziehen wir dann um 11:55 die Notbremse und stellen auf Alternativen um, was natürlich riesige Opfer abverlangen wird, natürlich weniger im Sinne von Menschenopfern,
sondern eher im Bezug auf Verzicht von, im heutigen Alltag noch vorhandenen, Luxusgütern.

Der "Peak of Oil" ist laut "Experten" schon lange erreicht, das habe ich jetzt aber nur als grobes Bild vor mir, also kann es sein das es jetzt schon zu spät ist mit einer Umstellung 
auf alternative Energieformen und alternative Rohstoffe anzufangen, ohne das besagte Konsequenzen auf den Plan treten.


Das Perverse an dem Ganzen ist allerdings das wir ohne allzu "große" Probleme auf Öl, zumindest im Automobilsektor und teilweise auch bei der Herstellung diverser Erzeugnisse, verzichten könnten.
Wir stehen halt tatenlos da und haben Angst davor das alle die in der jetztigem Ölwirtschaft Arbeitslos werden... 

Was ansich aber nicht das Problem wäre da sich neue Pfade bilden, welche sicherlich genug Arbeitsleistung beanspruchen, würden...

Ich muss gerade ein wenig schmunzeln, habe ich doch das Bild von einem Kollegen im Kopf welcher mir ständig sagt: 
"Du Depp, wie kannst du nur E-Autos mögen? Ich werd mir sowas nie kaufen, hat ja keinen g'scheiten Motorsound..."

Leider ist er nicht der einzige meiner Kollegen die so eine Meinung vertreten, man darf jetzt zwar annehmen das so ein Gedankengang nur von allzu primitivsten Bereichen des Gehirns stammen kann,
allerdings wird die Automobil-Industrie an solch einer von ihm nicht ganz allein gebildeten Meinung sicherlich nicht allzu unschuldig sein... 

Aber bevor ich zu weit abschweife möchte ich noch kurz explizit auf die Fragestellung eingehen:
Wenn kein Öl mehr da ist, wird einfach etwas anderes genommen, welches natürlich dann auch den Zweck erfüllt ^^
Ob dies dann sehr Überteuert und in großem Maße Umweltschädigend['er als Öl natürlich...] ist, ist dann jedem egal...


Jetzt dürft ihr mich zerfetzen...


----------



## Blutengel (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Watch Videos Online | The.Day.After E01.Eine.Welt.ohne.Oel | Veoh.com

Die Welt ohne Erdöl,..... cooler Film


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

@SlowRider: Link?

@T: Ich denke, dass wir da noch richtige Schwierigkeiten bekommen werden, v.a. was die Autos angeht. Kunststoffe kann man wie oben schon erwähnt aus allem möglichem herstellen. Das Problem dabei ist nicht, dass es keine brauchbaren Alternativen gibt oder nicht daran geforscht werden würde, sondern dass die Öllobby die Verbreitung eben jener Technologien solange unterdrücken wird, bis es gar nicht mehr anders geht. Und stellt euch mal vor, was wir ohne Autos (Busse, LKWs etc) wären? Da würde die ganze Wirtschaft zusammenbrechen. V.a. in ländlichen Gegenden wird es dann richtig kompliziert überhaupt mal zur Arbeit zu kommen.

Die Industrie wird damit eher weniger Probleme haben, aber an den kleinen Leuten bleibt es hängen, wie sonst auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Öl kann man auch anderes Herstellen, das ist nicht das Problem, das ist nur halt teurer und daher macht es niemand. Wird das Öl aber irgendwann so teuer, dass es sich lohnt, Alternativmethoden zu wählen, wird das auch kommen.
Genauso kann auch nach Öl in Kanada und Alaska gebohrt werden (Bush wollte mal ein Gesetz verabschieden, das das erlaubt), noch ist es sehr teuer, aber in 20 JAhren kann das schon wirtschaftlich sein und dann kommen auch wieder die Tiefseebohrungen in betracht.
Es kommt immer darauf wer gerade Regierungsverantwortung hat.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Es gibt bereits Feldversuche, die aus so ca jedem Müllmaterial Diesel herstellen, und 90% der Abfälle wiederverwenden um erneut das gleiche Verfahren anzustoßen.
Oder os in der Art. Hab das im letzten Fokus gelesen. Vll finde ich den Artikel irgendwo im Internet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Es geht aber nicht um Treibstoff. Du brauchst Öl auch für viele anderen Produkte, z.B. für Verpackung. Praktisch alle Kunststoffe werden aus Öl hergestellt. Darunter eben Verpackungen für Lebensmittel.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Man kann Biomasse verfaulen lassen und so Methanol, und durch das Vergären von Stärke Ethanol gewinnen. Das kann man widerum direkt verheizen. Oder aus dem Ethanol/Methanol zum Beispiel Ethylen machen und das zu Kunststoffen verarbeiten. Zum Beispiel Polyethylen.

Stärke kommt aus Reis, Kartoffeln, Getreide, wo man halt so Alkohol draus macht. Die Energiedichte ist bei Stärke sehr hoch. Wie man bei den Kalorien an Reis und so weiter sehen kann. Der Energieinhalt von Heu, als Beispiel für Biomasse, ist klein. Die Ausbeute an Ethanol pro eingesetztem Grundstoff ist also pro Stärke höher als bei Biomasse. 

Also tanken wir im Moment Lebensmittel. Denn der Gesetzgeber schreibt einen Anteil von sogenanntem Bioethanol im Sprit vor. Wie im sogenannten Sprit E10.

Frei nach Hagen Rether:
"Das Öl geht uns aus. Was machen wir denn jetzt?
- Lass uns doch Lebensmittel tanken.
- Aber deren Lebensmittel.
- Klar, war ja auch deren Öl."



Mehr darüber gibt es beim Chemielehrer / Chemiedozenten um die Ecke.


In Afghanistan liegen übrigens, ganz zufällig, die größten unerschlossenen Ölreserven der Welt. So was.


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Der "Peak of Oil" ist laut "Experten" schon lange erreicht, das habe ich jetzt aber nur als grobes Bild vor mir, also kann es sein das es jetzt schon zu spät ist mit einer Umstellung
> auf alternative Energieformen und alternative Rohstoffe anzufangen, ohne das besagte Konsequenzen auf den Plan treten.



Ja nee, is klar. Schonmal was von künstlicher Angebotsverknappung gehört? Oder warum wurden in diesem Jahr ganz "zufällig" zwei der größten Ölfunde der letzten 30 Jahre gemacht? Und einer davon ist quasi vor unserer Haustür in der Nordsee.

Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet in der Ölexploration, und bei einer Sache könnt Ihr Euch ganz gepflegt sicher sein: Es gibt wesentlich mehr bekannte und auch sehr große Vorkommen, als von Firmenseite zugegeben wird. Denn wenn plötzlich der Weltvorrat über 50% größer angegeben würde, wären die jetzigen Preise nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen. Dieses Verhalten ist zwar eine totale Sauerei, aber auch sehr verständlich.



> Ich muss gerade ein wenig schmunzeln, habe ich doch das Bild von einem Kollegen im Kopf welcher mir ständig sagt:
> "Du Depp, wie kannst du nur E-Autos mögen? Ich werd mir sowas nie kaufen, hat ja keinen g'scheiten Motorsound..."



Ich kann Deinen Kollegen bestens verstehen. Sehe ich ganz genauso. Vor allem, nachdem ich schon zweimal fast von so einem Drecks-Prius über den Haufen gefahren worden wäre, weil ich den nicht habe kommen hören. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erdöl wird es immer geben auch noch in 10 Millionen Jahren oder 1 Milliarde Jahren.



Ja. In der Zeit dürfte viel neues entstanden sein. Allerdings kann uns das egal sein, weil ich mal stark annehme, daß es dann keine Menschen mehr gibt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um Treibstoff. Du brauchst Öl auch für viele anderen Produkte, z.B. für Verpackung. Praktisch alle Kunststoffe werden aus Öl hergestellt. Darunter eben Verpackungen für Lebensmittel.



Das ist mal das geringste Problem. Du kannst Kunststoffe für fast alle Belange auch ohne Öl herstellen. Noch mag das zum Teil teuer sein, aber auch das wird sich ändern. Und woraus ein Kunststoff nun ganz genau ist, kann eigentlich doch jedem egal sein, oder? Meiner Meinung ist Öl ohnehin viel zu schade, um als Plastiktüte im Aldi zu enden.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ich verstehe he nicht warum überhaupt die Tpüten noch verkauft werden. Aber es denken wohl niocht alle so wie ich und versuchen Müll zu vermeiden.
Wernn ich sehe wie oft Leute sinnlos viel zuviel ALufolie nehmen, und das Brot 10 mal einwickeln. oder noch Frischhalte Folie um das Brötchen machen um es DANN in die Brotdose zu stecken ...

Weg-Werf-Gesellschaft


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Das Problem, wenn man aus Lebensmitteln Treibstoff herstellt dann wird es irgendwann mal eine Knappheit von Lebensmitteln geben und wahrscheinlich Krieg um Land um Lebensmittel ähm Treibstoff anzubauen.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Problem, wenn man aus Lebensmitteln Treibstoff herstellt dann wird es irgendwann mal eine Knappheit von Lebensmitteln geben und wahrscheinlich Krieg um Land um Lebensmittel ähm Treibstoff anzubauen.


 
Ist das nicht schon längst Realität?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schon längst Realität?


 
Teilweise ja aber womit verdienen die Bauern mehr? An den Treibstoffkonzernen oder an den Supermärkten?

DIe Treibstoffkonzerne wollen ja immer eine bestimmte Menge haben wahrscheinlich und sind zu genau auch wenn daraus Treibstoff werden soll. Im Supermarkt kann es auch mal heissen "schlechtes Wetter" gehabt und deshlab weniger abbauen können.
Wie die Lebensmittel auszusehen haben hat die EU ja schon lange festgelegt, leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



s|n|s schrieb:


> In Afghanistan liegen übrigens, ganz zufällig, die größten unerschlossenen Ölreserven der Welt. So was.


 
Das ist aber nicht korrekt. Afghanistan ist ein Durchgangsland für Pipelines, Öl gibts da nicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann Deinen Kollegen bestens verstehen. Sehe ich ganz genauso. Vor allem, nachdem ich schon zweimal fast von so einem Drecks-Prius über den Haufen gefahren worden wäre, weil ich den nicht habe kommen hören.



Ich fahre lieber ein reines Elektroauto als eins mit Brennstoffzelle.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist mal das geringste Problem. Du kannst Kunststoffe für fast alle Belange auch ohne Öl herstellen. Noch mag das zum Teil teuer sein, aber auch das wird sich ändern. Und woraus ein Kunststoff nun ganz genau ist, kann eigentlich doch jedem egal sein, oder? Meiner Meinung ist Öl ohnehin viel zu schade, um als Plastiktüte im Aldi zu enden.



Ja, wenns teurer wird, das meine ich ja damit, dass dann Alternativen kommen, wenns zu teuer wird.
Klar, die Plastiktüte muss nicht sein, ich bin eh für Wiederverwertung, besonders bei Tragetaschen.
Aber ich bin gegen die Einwegflaschen, wie du sie überall beim Discounter bekommst.
Die PET Flasche sollte immer Mehrweg sein, Einweg ist der größte Blödsinn, den es gibt.
Und wieso hat es sich trotzdem durchgesetzt? Wie immer, weils billiger ist.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Teilweise ja aber womit verdienen die Bauern mehr? An den Treibstoffkonzernen oder an den Supermärkten?



Mit dem Anbau von Opium verdienen sie noch mehr. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie die Lebensmittel auszusehen haben hat die EU ja schon lange festgelegt, leider.


 
Jop, ein paar Richtlinien sind echt fürn Arsch, aber das Dilemma ist eben, dass der Kunde 10 gleich große Eier in seinem Karton haben will.
Sind da welche bei, die kleiner sind, kauft er ihn nicht.
Die Leute kaufen nicht mal Dosen, wenn sie eine Delle haben (da gabs mal einen Versuch zu, fand ich sehr geil, eine Dose mit Erbsen im Regal, das eine Delle hat, und vier Tage lang stand sie immer vorne, doch niemand hat sie gekauft).


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Dann nehmen wir eben Rapsöl, damit kann man schon einige Lücken füllen.
Dazu Jutesäcke, Milch aus Flaschen und Kannen, Benzin aus Kohle (Aral), Brennstoffzelle, Solar, Wind, usw.
Ausserdem gibt es noch riesige Vorkommen an Ölsand, Ölschiefer, und ähnliches.
Den Einkauf im Karton in der Straßenbahn transportieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Und deswegen werden jedemenge Lebensmittel weggeworfen, macht doch nix wenn ein EI etwas leiner ist, kommt teurer das kleine Ei wegzuschmeissen für die Kundne als halt 1 cent mehr zu zahlen für das Ei. Mit cent mehr mein ich, das man halt mehr bezahlt aber das kleiner ist. Beim nächsten Mal ist das Ei zu gross, was dann? Wird es teurer verkauft?

Bei Galilieo gab es einen Beitarg in der Snedung Heute auf Pro7, angeblich will man etwas daran ändern das soviele Lebensmittel weggeworfen werden. Bis das umgestezt wird, falls es umgesetzt wird, dauert es noch Jahre und dann heisst es, darf nix geändert werden weil sonst die SUpermarktketten wneiger verdienen. 

Die sollen mal ihr Gekd vergessen, manche MEnschen sind froh überhaupt etwas zu essen zu haben oder sauberes Wasser.


----------



## Da_Obst (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. Schonmal was von künstlicher Angebotsverknappung gehört? Oder warum wurden in diesem Jahr ganz "zufällig" zwei der größten Ölfunde der letzten 30 Jahre gemacht? Und einer davon ist quasi vor unserer Haustür in der Nordsee.



Natürlich kann es sein das immer wieder beträchtliche Mengen an Öl gefunden werden, dies hatte ich ja niemals ausgeschloßen...
Ob mich jetzt irgenwelche Experten anlügen oder die Öllobby selbst kann ich auch nicht  wissen...

Außerdem, mein Schreiben von vorhin bezog sich auf die Fragestellung: "Kein Erdöl wie weiter?"
Darauf bin auch auch eingegangen, und habe niemanden gezwungen meine Satzungen als seine Überzeugungen zu setzen...



> Ich kann Deinen Kollegen bestens verstehen. Sehe ich ganz genauso. Vor allem, nachdem ich schon zweimal fast von so einem Drecks-Prius über den Haufen gefahren worden wäre, weil ich den nicht habe kommen hören. :motz


Nun gut... 

Tu uns allen doch bitte mal den Gefallen und dreh deinen Kopf einmal nach links und dann vielleicht noch nach rechts bevor du blindlinks über die Straße stürzt,
das haben wir alle gern, wenn uns Fußgänger ins Auto rennen und wir dann noch die Schuld dafür tragen... 

Und überhaupt, 
als ob es gar keine Möglichkeiten gäbe einem E-Auto zu einem gewissen Maß an Auffälligkeit zu verhelfen.
Mir scheint das bei Manchen nicht nur der primitivste, sondern auch der einfallsloseste Part des Denkorgans am werkeln ist... 

Aber egal, weshalb effizientere Technologien einsetzen wenn wir doch aussreichend Öl haben?
Fortschritt? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?

Wirklich, nichts für ungut, aber ich bin erschüttert...
Oo


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Aber egal, weshalb effizientere Technologien einsetzen wenn wir doch aussreichend Öl haben?
> Fortschritt?


Weil effizientere Technologien nicht gleich mehr Profite bedeuten.
Die Geldgeber bei VW aus den Emiraten haben gar kein Interesse an Effizienz und oder Benzin sparen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Weil effizientere Technologien nicht gleich mehr Profite bedeuten.
> Die Geldgeber bei VW aus den Emiraten haben gar kein Interesse an Effizienz und oder Benzin sparen.


 
Jop genau so ist es die sitzen auf dem Öl


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Aber egal, weshalb effizientere Technologien einsetzen wenn wir doch aussreichend Öl haben?
> Fortschritt? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?


 
Das ist ja nichts Neues.
Die Energiekonzerne sind auch gegen erneuerbare Energien, denn erst mal kosten die Geld und bringen nichts, denn sie müssen gebaut werden, dann kann man den Kunden nicht die Entsorgung der Abfälle noch aufs Auge drücken und sie noch mal abkassieren, denn es gibt ja keine Abfälle.
Ein Atomkraftwerk kostet aber relativ wenig im Unterhalt, bringt eine Menge Gewinn ein und die Abfälle sind egal, es gibt noch nicht mal ein Endlager, trotzdem wird der Kunde für die Abfälle und selbst für den Rückbau des Kraftwerkes schon zur Kasse gebeten.
Und die Politik macht da gerne mit.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichts Neues.
> Die Energiekonzerne sind auch gegen erneuerbare Energien, denn erst mal kosten die Geld und bringen nichts, denn sie müssen gebaut werden, dann kann man den Kunden nicht die Entsorgung der Abfälle noch aufs Auge drücken und sie noch mal abkassieren, denn es gibt ja keine Abfälle.
> Ein Atomkraftwerk kostet aber relativ wenig im Unterhalt, bringt eine Menge Gewinn ein und die Abfälle sind egal, es gibt noch nicht mal ein Endlager, trotzdem wird der Kunde für die Abfälle und selbst für den Rückbau des Kraftwerkes schon zur Kasse gebeten.
> Und die Politik macht da gerne mit.


 
und nicht nur das, es gibt sogar Etikettenschwindel, also die Energiekonzerne produzueren hier Strom mit erneuerbarer Energie und mischen es mit Strom aus dem Auslad das mit fossilen Energieträgern gemacht wurde.

Wenn es aber kein Öl mehr gäbe, würde an dann Kohle nehmen oder Holz??


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Deutschland hat noch eine Menge Braunkohle, China ist voll von Kohle, wird das eben genommen. 
Wenns um Energie geht, spielt die CO² Emission eh keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn es dort so aussieht?


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Tu uns allen doch bitte mal den Gefallen und dreh deinen Kopf einmal  nach links und dann vielleicht noch nach rechts bevor du blindlinks über  die Straße stürzt,
> das haben wir alle gern, wenn uns Fußgänger ins Auto rennen und wir dann noch die Schuld dafür tragen...


Da ist schon wieder dieses Wort "*wir*"?
Ich gehöre nicht dazu.


> Sehe ich ganz genauso. Vor allem, nachdem ich schon zweimal fast von so einem Drecks-Prius über den Haufen gefahren worden wäre


Der sieht einfach nur s..... aus, ist nichts weiter als eine Mogelpackung und verkauft ein Gefühl von Umweltfreundlichkeit.
Kein geläufiger Autokonzern hat auch nur ein Interesse daran, ein Elektroauto/Hybrid im Sortiment zu haben.
Das ist einfach nur ein Werbebanner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jop, ich war schon in China, ist normal so. 
Erinnert an die DDR in den 70ern und 80errn, war damals dort auch so.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Erinnert an die DDR in den 70ern und 80errn, war damals dort auch so.


Kennst du Oberst Fuchs?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Was hat das denn jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

So sah es in der DDR nie aus.
Nicht in Berlin, nicht in Dresden oder Leipzig.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ich habe die 4 seiten nicht gelesen aber ich kann nur sagen ohne Erdöl geht nichts Plastik, Verpackungen, usw..... alles aus Erdöl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit aus Kunstoffe wieder Öl zu gewinnen, ist wohl nur noch nicht Marktreif -> Klick, Klick usw


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> So sah es in der DDR nie aus.
> Nicht in Berlin, nicht in Dresden oder Leipzig.


 
Da sagt der Vetter meines Vaters aber was anderes, der lebt und arbeitet in Leipzig und der musste 1x die Woche sein Auto waschen, weil der Ruß sich draufgelegt hatte.
Das hat sich erst in den 90er geändert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Solche Ecken hatte ich während der Wende auch kennen gelernt, das sah aus als hätte man überall Ruß ausgestreut.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

O.K. der Nebel war schon in Halle (übertrieben gesehen) zu sehen, da hat dein Vetter recht.
Aber diese Hochhaussiedlung nicht, die hat nichts mit dem sozialen Wohnungsbau von Ulbricht und Honecker gemein.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit aus Kunstoffe wieder Öl zu gewinnen, ist wohl nur noch nicht Marktreif -> Klick, Klick usw



Wuste ich gar nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Das ist ja mal cool. 
Damit ist die Welt abzüglich 15% Prozent gerettet und alle können beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal cool.
> Damit ist die Welt abzüglich 15% Prozent gerettet und alle können beruhigt schlafen.


 Wie kommst du auf 15%?


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Durch den hohen Wirkungsgrad ist es möglich aus 100 kg Kunststoff circa 85 l Produktöl zu gewinnen


Mal so über den Daumen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Aber diese Hochhaussiedlung nicht, die hat nichts mit dem sozialen Wohnungsbau von Ulbricht und Honecker gemein.


 
Wer redet denn von den Hochbausiedlungen? mir ging es einzig um den Ruß, der in der Luft war, das war in China so und daher erinnerte mich das an die DDR.
Hab ich nie gesehen, aber meine Eltern erzählten es halt, also sie in den 80ern da waren (da war ich mit, aber ich war da 3 oder so ), war der Wagen nach einer Woche mit einer feinen Rußschicht bedeckt und der Vetter meines Vaters erklärte mir dann, dass die ganzen Fabriken keine Filteranlagen haben oder sonst was, da wurde der Ruß eben so rausgefeuert und legte sich überall hin, auf die Felder, Straßen, Autos, Häuser.
Die Tiere haben den mit dem Gras gegessen und so kam er auch bei den Menschen an.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Wer redet denn von den Hochbausiedlungen? mir ging es einzig um den Ruß,  der in der Luft war, das war in China so und daher erinnerte mich das  an die DDR.


Da hast du ja noch mal den richtigen Ausgang gefunden. 


> mir ging es einzig um den Ruß, der in der Luft war,


Den sehe ich nämlich auch nicht, höchstens einen bedeckten Himmel.
EINE MARK FÜR ESPENHAIN - Umweltaktion in der DDR
Ein Bericht von 1989 Link


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Das sieht doch schon mal lecker aus. 
In Chine kam der Ruß auch sehr gesund rüber und legte sich wie ein Film auf alles.
Wieso wohl hat China die Fabriken um Peking zu den Sommerspielen 2008 für die Zeit dicht gemacht?


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> ieso wohl hat China die Fabriken um Peking zu den Sommerspielen 2008 für die Zeit dicht gemacht?


Damit man durch den geballten Dreck in der Luft überhaupt ein wenig Sicht hat.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

@ Bakterius: Hey, das ist glaube das Verfahren das sich auch meinte 

Also sowas wie frische Luft kennen die in Tokyo, Bangkok und HongKong und Peking nicht 
Aber wenns kein Erdöl mehr geben würde, sollte der Fusball wieder in normale Fugen fließen, wenn die arabischen Ölscheichs dann ihre Brötchen morgens selbst aufbacken müssen


----------



## derP4computer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



> Aber wenns kein Erdöl mehr geben würde, sollte der Fusball wieder in  normale Fugen fließen, ...


Die haben garnicht so viel Rasen, als daß da etwas im normalen Spielfeld abläuft.


> wenn die arabischen Ölscheichs dann ihre Brötchen  morgens selbst aufbacken müssen


Das müßen in arabischen Ländern leider die Frauen machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Also, als ich in Dubai war, hat ein Mann gekocht und die Kuchen gebacken und die waren sehr lecker.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, als ich in Dubai war, hat ein Mann gekocht und die Kuchen gebacken und die waren sehr lecker.


 
Mein Vater war 2 Wochen lang in Abu Dhabi, da haben die fetten, also die richtig fett beleibten, Ölscheichs den ganzen Tag in der Hotelhalle gesessen und Kaffee getrunken.
Und er hat davon Bilder gemacht: 
Die haben nichtmal ihre Plätze getauscht, geschweige denn irgendetwas gemacht... außer Kaffee bestellt. Die haben wohl nichtmal miteinander gesprochen 

Edit: Er hat gesagt, sie hätten sich nach 2 Tagen einen Koch einfliegen lassen, weil das essen nicht nur ungesund sondern vor allem ungenießbar war.
War ein Hotel der höchsten Kat. in Abu Dahbi, weiß grad nicht, sind das 7 Sterne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ich hatte keine Zeit um in der Lobby tagelang zu sitzen, ich war beruflich dort. 
Aber Ruß habe ich da nicht gesehen, jedoch auch keine Ölfelder oder sonst was in der Richtung.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Zeit um in der Lobby tagelang zu sitzen, ich war beruflich dort.
> Aber Ruß habe ich da nicht gesehen, jedoch auch keine Ölfelder oder sonst was in der Richtung.



Ja sie waren von dem Scheich eingeladen worden, er ist im Funktionsteam der deutschen Fuba-Mannschaft u17, und da die mehr oder weniger urlaub da gemacht haben ist er halt vom Pool ins Zimmer und von da zur Massage, da hatte er den Tag über genug Zeit die zu beobachten 
Ne, dreckig wars da nicht, glaube aber Abu Dahbi is noch reicher wie die anderen Länder da unten.


----------



## Ifosil (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> Wie viele Menschen müssten sich Weltweit eine neue Arbeit suchen? 1/2 Million? 1Million? 5Millionen? Mehr?
> Was denkt ihr darüber?


 
HA! Geh mal von ca. 1 Milliarde aus. ca. 2/3 der Menschheit gehts nicht sonderlich gut. Allein wir in Deutschland haben ca. 5-6 Millionen Arbeitslose, die offiziellen Arbeitslosenstatistiken sind stark frisiert, sprich gelogen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> HA! Geh mal von ca. 1 Milliarde aus. ca. 2/3 der Menschheit gehts nicht sonderlich gut. Allein wir in Deutschland haben ca. 5-6 Millionen Arbeitslose, die offiziellen Arbeitslosenstatistiken sind stark frisiert, sprich gelogen.


 
Ich meinte damit die Menschen die mit Erdölprodukten arbeiten. 
1Milliarde nur wenn alle Geräte kaputt gehen und keien neue gibt weil das Öl nicht mehr da ist


----------



## NCphalon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Guckt euch die Doku an die auf der Seite vorher (bei 40 Posts/Seite ) gepostet wurde, die beschreibt sehr gut was da wahrscheinlich abgehn wird.


----------



## Ifosil (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Achso ohh man ich sollte neben dem Forumlesen kein Youtube schauen ^^ sry


----------



## sfc (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Es gibt keine einzige Alternative zu Erdöl. Nur eine ganze Reihe von Notlösungen, die jeweils nur eine Nische abdecken und klar teurer als Öl sind. Gibt halt nix, was man mal eben so abschöpfen und leicht verarbeiten kann. Der WOhlstand der westlichen Welt sinkt wegen Knappheit an Rohstoffen und der Teilhabe derjenigen Länder, wie wir früher ausgebeutet haben und immer noch ausbeuten, schon seit einiger Zeit. Das ist eigentlich auch gut so und unvermeidlich. Man kann nur so viel verbauchen, wie da ist. Sobald PEak Oil erreicht ist - was so zwischen 2020 und 2030 passieren könnte - werden wir den Gürtel noch sehr eng schnallen müssen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das alternde Europa damit umgehen wird. Wutgebrüll und Stoßgebete werden die Ölfelder nicht wieder aufüllen. Arm werden wir zwar nicht, aber es wird sich so anfühlen.Geschieht uns aber ganz recht. Der typische Westler verbraucht Rohstoffe für mehrere Leben. Würde man per Fingerschnipp nur Hartz4 weltweit verfügbar machen, bräcuhten wir eine zweite und dritte Erde, um die Güternachfrage zu stillen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ach, die Menschheit braucht nur einen Plan zum Umschwenken auf andere Ressourcen. Als Bezinersatz gibts Wasserstoff, als Plastikersatz gibts sicher auch was (zur Not nehmen wir wieder Blech und Holz wie früher) usw.

Ist ja nicht so, dass der Mensch hoffnungslos vom Erdöl abhängig ist. Die Industrie muss irgendwann zumindest teilweise auf andere Ressourcen umstellen, thats all.


----------



## sfc (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ist nur alles teurer und arbeitsintensiver. Wird sich lohnen, sobald Öl einen gewissen Preis überschreitet. Aber so viel wie heute werden wir uns dann nicht mehr lsiesten können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Erdöl mehr gäbe wie würde es weiter gehen?
> Wie viele Menschen müssten sich Weltweit eine neue Arbeit suchen? 1/2 Million? 1Million? 5Millionen? Mehr?



Eher 2 Milliarden, ggf. 3.
Das Problem wären aber nicht die Produkte aus Erdöl. Nicht nur, dass es da für fast alles schon heute eine Alternative gibt. Entweder, in dem man auf biologische Ausgangsmaterialien zurückgreift oder in dem man schlichtweg wieder Metall oder Glas nimmt. Vor allem aber ist Anteil des Öls am Preis eines Kunststoffes im Vergleich zur Verarbeitung auch relativ klein. D.h. ehe Kunststoffe aus Öl unangenehm teu(r)er werden, vergehen Jahrzehnte - in denen man die Alternativen aus der Nische zur Optimallösung entwickeln kann.

Das ganz große Problem wäre Energie, für die westliche Welt primär mobile Energie (in einigen Regionen der Welt aber auch die Stromerzeugung). Wir haben keine mobile Energiequelle, die auch nur annähernd konkurrenzfähig zum Diesel/Benzin/Schwerölmotor/Kerosinturbine ist. Auf der Straße wird man einen Teil der Mobilität noch über Erdgas abwickeln können, aber schon die Luftfahrt müsste auf synthetische Treibstoffe ausweichen - und würde dadurch vielfach teurer werden. Ganz schwarz sehe ich aber für die moderne Seefahrt.
Ergebnis des zunehmenden Ölverknappung sind somit explodierende Kosten für großräumige Transporte - und das führt umgekehrt zum Zusammenbruch der globalisierten Wirtschaft, von der wir derzeit leben. Davon sind mittelfristig quasi alle Arbeitsplätze außerhalb der Primärproduktion betroffen. Gerade für Deutschland wird das auch nicht nur eine Umstrukturierung sein, sondern eine drastische Schrumpfung von Wirtschaftsleistung und Wohlstandsniveau.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da du gerade Wasserstoff erwähnst, habe gehört es gibt ein Passagierflugzeug oder wird es geben, das beim start Kerosin braucht in der Luft aber Wasserstoff.
> dieBrennstoffzelle.de - Wasserstoffflugzeug Cryoplane



Diese Pläne gibt es seit mindestens 1,5 Jahrzehnten (und davor gab es recht ähnliche mit Erdgas) und wie man unschwer an dem Bild erkennen kann (d.h. am Flugzeug von der Größe ~eines A380 und der Kapazität ~eines A330), stellen sie einen deutlichen Rückschritt gegenüber dem heutigen Flugverkehr dar.




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Im Idealfall ziehen wir dann um 11:55 die Notbremse und stellen auf Alternativen um, was natürlich riesige Opfer abverlangen wird, natürlich weniger im Sinne von Menschenopfern,
> sondern eher im Bezug auf Verzicht von, im heutigen Alltag noch vorhandenen, Luxusgütern.



Es ist 11:59, die Leute, die ein fünf-vor-zwölf-Umlenken forderten, wurden in den 80ern als Ökospinner abgetan und ein Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft wird in Ländern mit schlechterem Sozialsystem sehr wohl menschliche Opfer kosten. Die Umstellung eines winzigen Teils des Ölverbrauchs westlicher Länder auf Biokraftstoffe fordert bereits heute Hungertote.



> Ich muss gerade ein wenig schmunzeln, habe ich doch das Bild von einem Kollegen im Kopf welcher mir ständig sagt:
> "Du Depp, wie kannst du nur E-Autos mögen? Ich werd mir sowas nie kaufen, hat ja keinen g'scheiten Motorsound..."



Gerade Autos sind, global betrachtet, die letzte Stelle, an der man was tun muss bzw. sollte. Zum einen bietet ein PKW mit die schlechtesten Vorraussetzungen, um eine andere Energiequelle ohne Leistungsverlust einzubauen (nur Flugzeuge sind noch schlechter geeignet - aber genau deswegen wird es da sowieso effektiver sein, den Treibstoff statt des Triebwerkes auszutauschen), zum anderen ist Individualverkehr ein Luxus, der bei generellem Energiemangel als einer der ersten aufgegeben werden muss.




Icejester schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. Schonmal was von künstlicher Angebotsverknappung gehört? Oder warum wurden in diesem Jahr ganz "zufällig" zwei der größten Ölfunde der letzten 30 Jahre gemacht? Und einer davon ist quasi vor unserer Haustür in der Nordsee.



"Der größten" ist nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten großen Ölfelder schon Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts bekannt waren und es allgemein nicht viele wirklich große zu finden gibt. Davon abgesehen muss man unterscheiden zwischen "größtes Ölvorkommen gefunden" und "neues, großes Ölvorkommen" gefunden. Der Fund, mit dem z.B. Statoil kürzlich in den Medien war, war eine Verbindung zwischen zwei längst bekannten Ölfeldern. Das Ergebnis ist zwar die Entdeckung "eines" Ölfeldes, das eines der größten der letzten Jahrzehnte ist, aber ein Teil des Öls in diesem Vorkommen war schon längst bekannt und eingerechnet. Und selbst die höchsten Schätzungen zum Gesamtinhalt liegen im Bereich von einem Promill der als sicher geltenden Weltressourcen. Soviel zur Größenordnung und Bedeutung von "größten Funden" der letzten Jahrzehnte.



> Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet in der Ölexploration, und bei einer Sache könnt Ihr Euch ganz gepflegt sicher sein: Es gibt wesentlich mehr bekannte und auch sehr große Vorkommen, als von Firmenseite zugegeben wird. Denn wenn plötzlich der Weltvorrat über 50% größer angegeben würde, wären die jetzigen Preise nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen. Dieses Verhalten ist zwar eine totale Sauerei, aber auch sehr verständlich.



Die Vorkommen einiger Länder sind komplett Staatsgeheimnis. Das es vielerorts mehr gibt, als angeben, ist klar (und in den Hochrechnungen so gut wie möglich berücksichtigt), ändert aber nichts daran, dass es eine endliche Ressource ist.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei Galilieo gab es einen Beitarg in der Snedung Heute auf Pro7, angeblich will man etwas daran ändern das soviele Lebensmittel weggeworfen werden.



Solche Lippenbekenntnisse gibt es schon lange, aber sie ändern nichts an den Umsetzungsproblemen. Solange der deutsche Verbraucher erwartet, dass alles immer und überall in den Läden und bei sich zu Hause vorrätig ist, lässt sich Verschwendung nicht vermeiden. Viele Lebensmittel haben nunmal eine Haltbarkeit von <2-3 Wochen. Wenn die dann nur gekauft werden, solange sie noch mindestens eine Woche gut sind (genauer: So gut, dass man sie nicht nur essen kann, sondern dass der Durchschnittsdeutsche sie gerne essen möchte...), dann bleibt eben kaum noch Zeit für den Weg ins Regal und das anschließende bereitliegen darin.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von den Hochbausiedlungen? mir ging es einzig um den Ruß, der in der Luft war, das war in China so und daher erinnerte mich das an die DDR.
> Hab ich nie gesehen, aber meine Eltern erzählten es halt, also sie in den 80ern da waren (da war ich mit, aber ich war da 3 oder so ), war der Wagen nach einer Woche mit einer feinen Rußschicht bedeckt und der Vetter meines Vaters erklärte mir dann, dass die ganzen Fabriken keine Filteranlagen haben oder sonst was, da wurde der Ruß eben so rausgefeuert und legte sich überall hin, auf die Felder, Straßen, Autos, Häuser.


 
Da musst du nichtmal bis in die 80er zurück oder in die Industriegebiete. Die "Berliner Luft" hatte bis in die 90er hinein ihr ganz eigenes Aroma und die Gegend ihre entsprechende Färbung. Kohleheizung...


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber ein reines Elektroauto als eins mit Brennstoffzelle.



Das ist Dir ja unbenommen, aber wie lange willst Du unterwegs sein, wenn jeder Tankstopp 3 bis 15 Stunden dauert? Das ist für mich schon aus beruflichen Gründen zum Beispiel völlig unbrauchbar.



> Aber ich bin gegen die Einwegflaschen, wie du sie überall beim Discounter bekommst.
> Die PET Flasche sollte immer Mehrweg sein, Einweg ist der größte Blödsinn, den es gibt.
> Und wieso hat es sich trotzdem durchgesetzt? Wie immer, weils billiger ist.



Erstens sind auch die Einwegflaschen mittlerweile Mehrwegflaschen, weil sie eingeschmolzen und neu verwertet werden (und ich durch sie wesentlich mehr Weg zurücklege ), zweitens sollte das dem Umweltschutz dienen. Frage doch mal bei Herrn Trittin im Büro nach. Der hat uns damit doch zwangsbeglückt. Ohne die Grünen gäbe es auch diese zugegeben unsinnigen Einwegpfandflaschen nicht.



> Die Leute kaufen nicht mal Dosen, wenn sie eine Delle haben (da gabs mal einen Versuch zu, fand ich sehr geil, eine Dose mit Erbsen im Regal, das eine Delle hat, und vier Tage lang stand sie immer vorne, doch niemand hat sie gekauft).



Mache ich auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine Dose kaufe, will ich die auch ohne Probleme öffnen können. Bei verbeulten Dosen habe ich da zu viele unangenehme Erfahrungen gemacht.



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Tu uns allen doch bitte mal den Gefallen und dreh deinen Kopf einmal nach links und dann vielleicht noch nach rechts bevor du blindlinks über die Straße stürzt,
> das haben wir alle gern, wenn uns Fußgänger ins Auto rennen und wir dann noch die Schuld dafür tragen...



Es heißt "blindlinGs". Es hat nichts mit "links" und "rechts" zu tun, auch wenn man - wie Du ganz pfiffig erkannt hast - beim Überqueren der Straße zuerst nach links schauen sollte.
Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wo Du so rumfährst. Mir laufen nie Fußgänger ins Auto. Das sind immer nur Fahrradfahrer. Aber die versuchen mich auch als Fußgänger immer über den Haufen zu fahren. Asis...



> Mir scheint das bei Manchen nicht nur der primitivste, sondern auch der einfallsloseste Part des Denkorgans am werkeln ist...



Das denke ich mir auch immer, wenn ich sowas wie von Dir lese. 
Ach so, aus diesem Anlaß noch ein Hinweis, damit Dir nicht irgendwann schlimmes zustößt: In England solltest Du an der Straße erst mal nach rechts schauen. 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Der sieht einfach nur s..... aus, ist nichts weiter als eine Mogelpackung und verkauft ein Gefühl von Umweltfreundlichkeit.
> Kein geläufiger Autokonzern hat auch nur ein Interesse daran, ein Elektroauto/Hybrid im Sortiment zu haben.
> Das ist einfach nur ein Werbebanner.


 
Ich frage mich auch immer, wer auf diese Augenwischerei reinfällt. Jeder Prius ist wesentlich schädlicher für die Umwelt als ein konventionelles Fahrzeug. Und das liegt schon am Nickelabbau und der folgenden Akkuherstellung, was beides ziemlich unappetitlich ist. Vom Energieaufwand für die Herstellung will ich da gar nicht reden. Den kann so ein Fahrzeug ohnehin erst nach einer Laufleistung wieder einsparen, die die allermeisten Autos niemals erreichen.


----------



## sfc (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber ein reines Elektroauto als eins mit Brennstoffzelle.


 
Möglicherweise trübt meine Erinnerung, aber soweit ich weiß sind - Bevölkerungswachstum nicht mitberechnet - gerade einmal 2 Kilogramm pro Kopf Lithium auf dem Planeten vorhanden. Ein Elektroauto braucht aber über 20 Kilo davon. Ist also nur wieder was für einige wenige Wohlstandsoasen. Der Rest fährt halt Fahrrad -oder muss wohl oder übel doch Brennstoffzellen oder dergleichen nutzen  Wobei die Chinesen gerade drauf und dran sind, Methanhydrat von ihren Kontinentalhängen abzutragen. Wenn etwas ein Klimakiller ist, dann das


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



sfc schrieb:


> Wobei die Chinesen gerade drauf und dran sind, Methanhydrat von ihren Kontinentalhängen abzutragen. Wenn etwas ein Klimakiller ist, dann das


Würde ich so nicht einmal sehen. Besser, man fackelt es ab, als daß es einfach so ausgast und als Methan in die Atmosphäre gelangt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Es gast aber nicht aus, wenn man es in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist Dir ja unbenommen, aber wie lange willst Du unterwegs sein, wenn jeder Tankstopp 3 bis 15 Stunden dauert? Das ist für mich schon aus beruflichen Gründen zum Beispiel völlig unbrauchbar.



Wieso dauert das bis 15 Stunden?
Die neuen französischen Modelle sind in 1-3 Stunden wieder voll aufgeladen, mit Drehstrom.
Du kannst aber auch mehr Akkus einbauen, dann ist die Reichweite größer oder die Oberfläche ist mit Solarfolien bedeckt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Erstens sind auch die Einwegflaschen mittlerweile Mehrwegflaschen, weil sie eingeschmolzen und neu verwertet werden (und ich durch sie wesentlich mehr Weg zurücklege ), zweitens sollte das dem Umweltschutz dienen. Frage doch mal bei Herrn Trittin im Büro nach. Der hat uns damit doch zwangsbeglückt. Ohne die Grünen gäbe es auch diese zugegeben unsinnigen Einwegpfandflaschen nicht.



Nein, es sind eben keine Mehrwegflaschen, denn Mehrweg heißt ja, dass man sie mehr als nur einmal benutzen kann, ist aber nicht der Fall, denn wenn du sie in den Automaten steckst, kannst du hören, wie sie darin geschreddert werden.
Die Kunststoffreste müssen dann wieder gereinigt, getrennt und eingeschmolzen werden, das ist sehr aufwändig und teuer, sinnvoller ist es die Flaschen zu lagern und dann wieder in dein Kreislauf zu lassen.
Aber Lagerung und Transport ist eben teurer als schreddern und einschmelzen (noch ist es dann, aber das wird sich schon ändern).
Umweltbewusst sind Einwegflaschen aber keines Falls.



Icejester schrieb:


> Mache ich auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine Dose kaufe, will ich die auch ohne Probleme öffnen können. Bei verbeulten Dosen habe ich da zu viele unangenehme Erfahrungen gemacht.


 
Was denn?
Wenn die Dose runterfällt und verbeult, hat das keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt, die Erbsen oder Möhren schmecken immer noch genauso gut, ebenso wie die Pilze.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch immer, wer auf diese Augenwischerei reinfällt. Jeder Prius ist wesentlich schädlicher für die Umwelt als ein konventionelles Fahrzeug. Und das liegt schon am Nickelabbau und der folgenden Akkuherstellung, was beides ziemlich unappetitlich ist. Vom Energieaufwand für die Herstellung will ich da gar nicht reden. Den kann so ein Fahrzeug ohnehin erst nach einer Laufleistung wieder einsparen, die die allermeisten Autos niemals erreichen.


 
Komisch, den Kram hört man von jedem Hybrid Gegner, ist immer das gleiche. Verteidigen aber weiterhin ihre Flotte von Geländewagen, die man heute als SUV verkauft, die noch überflüssiger als ein Kernkraftwerk sind.
Der Verbrennungsmotor hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil die Leute damit mehr Geld verdienen konnten als mit Elektroantrieben, denn die gab es auch schon vor 100 Jahren.
Außerdem gibts eine Menge Nickel, die Erde besteht aus sehr viel Nickel, bei jedem Vulkanausbruch wird eine Menge Nickel nach oben "gebracht". Der Abbau ist deutlich einfacher als z.B. in der Tiefsee nach Öl zu bohren. Und was passiert, wenn es beim Tiefseebohren einen Unfall gibt, hat man erst vor kurzem sehr gut sehen können.

Das Erdöl reicht nicht mehr für alle, das ist Fakt, jetzt muss man umdenken, nicht erst dann, wenns zu spät ist.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn es zu warm wird, dann schon. Und entweder man unterstellt, es wird auf der Erde immer wärmer, was zu notwendigem Ausgasen führen würde, in welchem Fall man es besser kontrolliert fördert und verbrennt, oder wir müssen uns darum jetzt eh keine Gedanken machen. Dann können wir es auch in Ruhe lassen. Man kann aber nicht beide Argumentationslinien gleichzeitig verfolgen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso dauert das bis 15 Stunden?
> Die neuen französischen Modelle sind in 1-3 Stunden wieder voll aufgeladen, mit Drehstrom.
> Du kannst aber auch mehr Akkus einbauen, dann ist die Reichweite größer oder die Oberfläche ist mit Solarfolien bedeckt.



1.) Würde ich im Leben nicht freiwillig ein ausländisches Fahrzeug (außer vielleicht Aston oder Ferrari) fahren,
2.) sind selbst 3 Stunden viel zu lang. Nach München zu fahren, dauert etwa 6 Stunden. Mit zwei Aufladestopps würden daraus 12. Was für ein widersinniger Zeitfresser wäre das denn?



> Nein, es sind eben keine Mehrwegflaschen, denn Mehrweg heißt ja, dass man sie mehr als nur einmal benutzen kann, ist aber nicht der Fall, denn wenn du sie in den Automaten steckst, kannst du hören, wie sie darin geschreddert werden.


Du hast meinen Witz nicht so ganz verstanden, oder? 



> Was denn?
> Wenn die Dose runterfällt und verbeult, hat das keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt, die Erbsen oder Möhren schmecken immer noch genauso gut, ebenso wie die Pilze.



Ja. Aber wie soll ich gescheit den Dosenöffner ansetzen, wenn der Rand im Sack ist?



> Komisch, den Kram hört man von jedem Hybrid Gegner, ist immer das gleiche. Verteidigen aber weiterhin ihre Flotte von Geländewagen, die man heute als SUV verkauft, die noch überflüssiger als ein Kernkraftwerk sind.


Ich finde SUVs auch Mist, weil sie einem unnötig die Sicht nehmen. Glaube mir, ich habe keinen, werde mir nie einen zulegen (nicht sportlich genug) und könnte gut damit leben, wenn sie aus dem Straßenbild wieder verschwänden.



> Der Verbrennungsmotor hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil die Leute damit mehr Geld verdienen konnten als mit Elektroantrieben, denn die gab es auch schon vor 100 Jahren.
> Außerdem gibts eine Menge Nickel, die Erde besteht aus sehr viel Nickel, bei jedem Vulkanausbruch wird eine Menge Nickel nach oben "gebracht". Der Abbau ist deutlich einfacher als z.B. in der Tiefsee nach Öl zu bohren. Und was passiert, wenn es beim Tiefseebohren einen Unfall gibt, hat man erst vor kurzem sehr gut sehen können.
> 
> Das Erdöl reicht nicht mehr für alle, das ist Fakt, jetzt muss man umdenken, nicht erst dann, wenns zu spät ist.


Und Nickelabbau hinterläßt unwirtliche Mondlandschaften von gigantischem Ausmaß. Das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Würde ich im Leben nicht freiwillig ein ausländisches Fahrzeug (außer vielleicht Aston oder Ferrari) fahren,
> 2.) sind selbst 3 Stunden viel zu lang. Nach München zu fahren, dauert etwa 6 Stunden. Mit zwei Aufladestopps würden daraus 12. Was für ein widersinniger Zeitfresser wäre das denn?



Öhm.. wie wäre es mit dem Zug zu fahren und dann am Bahnhof ein Elektrofahrzeug zu mieten?
Das dann wieder am Bahnhof abstellen und mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren. Ist eh entspannender und man kann während der Zugfahrt noch seine Akten sortieren.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wie soll ich gescheit den Dosenöffner ansetzen, wenn der Rand im Sack ist?



Dose umdrehen?
Spielt doch keine Rolle, wenn man den Aufkleber nicht mehr lesen kann ohne den Kopf zudrehen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Nickelabbau hinterläßt unwirtliche Mondlandschaften von gigantischem Ausmaß. Das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.



Das haben wir heute schon, schau dir das Ruhrgebiet an, dort versinken inzwischen halbe Städte.
Aber dem kann man entgegenwirken, das ist nicht das Problem, man muss nur wollen und wenn nicht freiwillig, muss das eben von der Politik verordnet werden.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. wie wäre es mit dem Zug zu fahren und dann am Bahnhof ein Elektrofahrzeug zu mieten?
> Das dann wieder am Bahnhof abstellen und mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren. Ist eh entspannender und man kann während der Zugfahrt noch seine Akten sortieren.



Ja, super Idee. Mag für manche Menschen vielleicht sogar funktionieren, aber ich kenne keine Reisemethode, die mich so erschöpft wie Zugfahren. Abgesehen davon ist es sauteuer. Warum in drei Teufels Namen sollte ich in einen Zug steigen, wenn ich ein Auto habe? Dann zahle ich ja zweimal. Dafür ist Zugfahren einfach nicht billig, schnell oder komfortabel genug.

Wenn ich mir das gerade mal auf Seiten der Bahn anschaue, kostet mich z.B. die Fahrt Bonn - München mit dem Zug hin und zurück rund € 230. Und dabei muß ich auch noch umsteigen!
1200 km kosten mich mit meinem Auto € 135. Und ich bin schneller, bequemer und muß nicht umsteigen. Es ist ja wohl völlig klar, was ich da mache. Und wenn ich unbedingt will, kann ich sogar noch jemanden bspw. von der Mitfahrzentrale mitnehmen und meine Kosten noch weiter drücken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Wenn der Liter Benzin 20€ kostet, wird Zug Fahren sehr viel lohnender sein, warte es nur ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso dauert das bis 15 Stunden?
> Die neuen französischen Modelle sind in 1-3 Stunden wieder voll aufgeladen, mit Drehstrom.
> Du kannst aber auch mehr Akkus einbauen, dann ist die Reichweite größer oder die Oberfläche ist mit Solarfolien bedeckt.



Elektroautos sind zu schwer, als du auf ihrer Oberfläche nenneswert Strom im Vergleich zum Verbrauch erzeugen kannst. Und auch eine Ladezeit von 1-3 Stunden erzwingt eine Verabschiedung von heutigen Nutzungsmustern (=50% von dem, wofür man E-Autos überhaupt nutzen kann, sollte eigentlich dem ÖPNV überlassen bleiben) und erfordert wesentlich mehr Investitionen in ein System von Ladestationen, als eine Ausrüstung von Tankstellen mit Säulen für alternative Brennstoffe erfordern würde.



> Der Verbrennungsmotor hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil die Leute damit mehr Geld verdienen konnten als mit Elektroantrieben, denn die gab es auch schon vor 100 Jahren.



Und er stand damals vor dem gleichen Problem, wie heute: Es hat findet sich einfach keine chemische Reaktion, aus der man auch nur annähernd soviel elektrische Energie pro kg Reaktionsmaterial erzeugen kann, wie bei der Reaktion von Sauerstoff mit C/H(/O) Verbindungen frei wird.




Icejester schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es zu warm wird, dann schon. Und entweder man unterstellt, es wird auf der Erde immer wärmer,



Man unterstellt, dass die Athmosphäre immer wärmer wird. Methandhydrate lagern weit unterhalb der Meerestiefen, die in direktem Austausch mit selbiger stehen. Warmes Meerwasser ist nun einmal leichter als kaltes.




> Ja. Aber wie soll ich gescheit den Dosenöffner ansetzen, wenn der Rand im Sack ist?



90% der Dosen, die hier im Laden stehen, haben eine Lasche zum aufreißen. (und die restlichen sind mitlerweile aus so dünnem Blech, dass der einzige Dosenöffner, der bei mir zuverlässig funktioniert, die Campingvariante mit einstechen von oben ist - und die kümmert sich auch nicht um Dellen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind zu schwer, als du auf ihrer Oberfläche nenneswert Strom im Vergleich zum Verbrauch erzeugen kannst. Und auch eine Ladezeit von 1-3 Stunden erzwingt eine Verabschiedung von heutigen Nutzungsmustern (=50% von dem, wofür man E-Autos überhaupt nutzen kann, sollte eigentlich dem ÖPNV überlassen bleiben) und erfordert wesentlich mehr Investitionen in ein System von Ladestationen, als eine Ausrüstung von Tankstellen mit Säulen für alternative Brennstoffe erfordern würde.



Das Elektroauto ist in erster Linie auf für den nahen Individualverkehr gedacht, für lange Strecken ist der Zug die effektivste Lösung.
Der örtliche Nahverkehr wird dann zur Diskussion stehen, wenn der Literpreis eben die 10€ überschritten hat, doch wie immer wird das erst dann angegriffen, wenn es tatsächlich so weit ist. Die Politik unternimmt nie vorher was, sieht man ja gut am Rentensystem.
Und Tankstellen muss man nicht umrüsten, Stromleitungen gibs überall, hier Ladestation zu bauen, ist das geringste Problem, geringer als Wasserstoffstankstellen zu bauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und er stand damals vor dem gleichen Problem, wie heute: Es hat findet sich einfach keine chemische Reaktion, aus der man auch nur annähernd soviel elektrische Energie pro kg Reaktionsmaterial erzeugen kann, wie bei der Reaktion von Sauerstoff mit C/H(/O) Verbindungen frei wird.



Eine Redoxreaktion erzeugt meist mehr Energie als z.B. eine photochemische Reaktion, aber eben auf Kosten von Endprodukten, die nicht willkommen sind.
Die Brennstoffzelle steht noch mieser da, was Effizienz angeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Jeden Parkplatz mit einer Ladestation auszurüsten soll nicht aufwendig sein? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. E-Autos mögen für Hausbesitzer interessant sein, die eh über Nacht auf eigenem Grundstück stehen. Aber die Mehrheit der Leute parkt an der Straße und immer an einer anderen Stelle. Gäste sowieso. Denen eine Lademöglichkeit zu bieten, wird schwierig. Sowohl technisch als auch in der Umsetzung als solche, denn irgendwer muss die Ladestationen bauen, irgendwer muss sie warten, irgendwer muss die Leitungen dafür haben, irgendwie muss die Abrechnung laufen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir hier von Stromstärken reden, die deutlich über dem liegen, was heutzutage für den Normalverbraucher als Handhabbar angesehen wird.


20-30% höhere Effizienz nützt einem nichts, wenn sie mit 20-30% Mehrverbraucher aus Gewichtsgründen und 10% höherem Energieverbrauch in der Herstellung einhergeht.
Davon abgesehen bin ich bekanntermaßen auch keine Freund von Brennstoffzellenkonzepten und sehe für die nächsten 30-40 Jahre weder für die einen noch für die anderen einen ökologischen oder ökonomischen Bedarf. Solange irgendwo in Reichweite unserer Stromnetzte noch ein Tropfen Mineralöl, Pflanzenöl, biogener Alkohol oder Methan/Ethan/Propan/Butan beliebiger Quelle verstromt wird, solange gibt es Verbrauchspunkte, die leichter, sinnvoller und effizienter auf alternative Techniken umgestellt werden können, als KFZ. Ein System zur Spitzenlast-Kompensation hat nunmal keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, ein Auto schon.
Und selbst wenn der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, den Verkehr umzustellen, wären private PKW ganz unten auf der Liste. ÖPNV-Busse kommen alle 2-5 Minuten an einer potentiellen Ladestation vorbei. Die meisten lokal eingesetzten Firmenwagen, LKW,... stehen über Nacht auf dem Betriebshof. Langstrecken LKW Transporte lassen sich wesentlich leichter auf die Schiene verlegen, als der Personenindividualverkehr.
Elektroautos sind dagegen für einige Jahrzehnte nichts weiter, als eine Möglichkeit der Autoindustrie, Verantwortung abzugeben und Staatsgeschenke in Milliardenhöhe abzukassieren, anstelle sich z.B. mal auf eine Senckung des Energiebedarfs zu konzentrieren. Es lebe der Lobbyismus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind dagegen für einige Jahrzehnte nichts weiter, als eine Möglichkeit der Autoindustrie, Verantwortung abzugeben und Staatsgeschenke in Milliardenhöhe abzukassieren, anstelle sich z.B. mal auf eine Senckung des Energiebedarfs zu konzentrieren. Es lebe der Lobbyismus.


 
Das liegt ja nur wieder an der Politik.
Die Autokonzerne machen Rekordgewinne, lassen sich aber die Entwicklung von Elektroautos trotzdem vom Staat subventionieren, hier sollte man den Riegel ansetzen.
Die Autos, die viel verbrauchen, bzw. viel CO² ausstoßen, muss man mit Strafsteuern belegen, dann wird die Entwicklung automatisch kommen, aber die Autolobby ist so stark, dass das so nie passieren wird, sieht man ja schon an der jetzigen Regelung, wo ein Porsche Cayenne eher noch belohnt wird.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Elektroauto ist in erster Linie auf für den nahen Individualverkehr gedacht, für lange Strecken ist der Zug die effektivste Lösung.
> Der örtliche Nahverkehr wird dann zur Diskussion stehen, wenn der Literpreis eben die 10€ überschritten hat, doch wie immer wird das erst dann angegriffen, wenn es tatsächlich so weit ist.


 
Da deutlich über 50% des Benzinpreises durch die Steuer verursacht werden, sehe ich die €10/Liter erstmal noch nicht kommen. Sobald der Rohölpreis unerträglich steigt, können wir immer noch die Steuern senken. Gleichzeitig können sich dann ärmere Länder nicht einmal das Rohöl leisten. Dadurch bleibt wiederum mehr für uns. Aus diesen Überlegungen heraus sehe ich das Ende des Benzins noch lange nicht gekommen.

Abgesehen davon hat man uns in der Grundschule erzählt, das Öl würde weltweit noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Dann wäre Schluß. Das war vor 25 Jahren. Jetzt soll es noch 40 bis 50 Jahre reichen, und das bei gestiegenem Verbrauch weltweit. Wer soll da eigentlich verarscht werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jeden Parkplatz mit einer Ladestation auszurüsten soll nicht aufwendig sein? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. E-Autos mögen für Hausbesitzer interessant sein, die eh über Nacht auf eigenem Grundstück stehen. Aber die Mehrheit der Leute parkt an der Straße und immer an einer anderen Stelle. Gäste sowieso. Denen eine Lademöglichkeit zu bieten, wird schwierig. Sowohl technisch als auch in der Umsetzung als solche, denn irgendwer muss die Ladestationen bauen, irgendwer muss sie warten, irgendwer muss die Leitungen dafür haben, irgendwie muss die Abrechnung laufen.


 
Einmal das, zweitens sehe ich da immer noch die Gefahr von Vandalismus. Wenn wir überall Ladestationen verteilen, glaube ich nicht, daß davon ein nennenswerter Prozentsatz wahnsinnig lange intakt bleibt. Früher gab es auch an jeder Straßenecke Telefonzellen, aber wieviele davon hatten schon einen Hörer oder keinen Kaugummi im Münzschlitz?


----------



## moe (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Elektroautos machen keinen Sinn, wenn die Akkus nicht austauschbar sind. 
Solange man nicht einfach an eine beliebige Tankstelle fahren kann und den leeren Akku rausnehmen (lassen) und nen vollen reinstecken (lassen) kann wird die Mehrheit sich nicht mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

An jeder Raststätte/Ecke ne Ladestation hinzustellen, ist in meinen Augen eh der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Da deutlich über 50% des Benzinpreises durch die Steuer verursacht werden, sehe ich die €10/Liter erstmal noch nicht kommen. Sobald der Rohölpreis unerträglich steigt, können wir immer noch die Steuern senken. Gleichzeitig können sich dann ärmere Länder nicht einmal das Rohöl leisten. Dadurch bleibt wiederum mehr für uns. Aus diesen Überlegungen heraus sehe ich das Ende des Benzins noch lange nicht gekommen.



Wenn das Benzin 10€ kostet, wird dann aber nicht mehr 50% Steuern drin sein, denn die sind seit Jahren nicht gestiegen, der Preis trotzdem.



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat man uns in der Grundschule erzählt, das Öl würde weltweit noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Dann wäre Schluß. Das war vor 25 Jahren. Jetzt soll es noch 40 bis 50 Jahre reichen, und das bei gestiegenem Verbrauch weltweit. Wer soll da eigentlich verarscht werden?



Inzwischen gibts bessere Technologien, die effizientere Förderungen zulassen, ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Menge an Öl, die gebraucht wird, immer weiter steigt, während das Angebot in Zukunft sinken wird.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Schon alleine durch die Ökosteuer steigt der Steueranteil bei Benzin jedes Jahr. Dazu kommt, daß die Mehrwertsteuer ja nun ohnehin prozentual berechnet wird und übrigens in die Berechnungsgrundlage auch die anderen Steuern miteinbezieht. Das heißt, wir zahlen Mehrwertsteuer auf die Ökosteuer. Schon verrückt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Diesel wird subventioniert, das kann man auch mal abschaffen.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Wo wird denn Diesel subventioniert? Außer in der Landwirtschaft natürlich. Aber mit der Bauernlobby kann sich hier ja irgendwie niemand anlegen. Der Politiker, der sich das traut, muß noch geboren werden.


----------



## Pagz (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Diesel wird weniger besteuert als Benzin um die deutschen Logistikunternehmen konkurrenzfähig zu machen


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Eine andere Besteuerung ist doch keine Subvention.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Eine andere Besteuerung ist doch keine Subvention.


 
Selbstverständlich.
Wie nennst du denn das, was die Hoteliers jetzt haben?
Statt 19 nur noch 7% Steuern, wenn das nicht Subvention ist, was dann?


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Subventionen sind Zuschüsse, keine Minderbelastung.

Oder genauer: Subventionen sind Entlastungen um im normalen Betrieb notwendigerweise anfallende Kosten. Da Steuern nicht gottgegeben sind und nicht notwendigerweise anfallen, sondern willkürlich festgesetzt wurden, sind Steuererleichterungen auch keine Subventionen.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Also man muss schon unterscheiden:
Minderbelastung bei Steuern ist keine Subvention.

Der Bauer um die Ecke bekommt vom Staat im Grunde Bargeld geschenkt, damit er überhaupt den Hof betreibt. Das ist Subvention 


Und zu der Elektro-Auto-Sache:
Also "Betriebsgelände"-Wagen, ÖNV und auch Taxis etc könnten man umrüsten.
Auch für mich würde sich ein Ecar sicherlich lohnen, bei nicht vielen KM am Tag und einem Gebiet in dem ich fahre von idR max 200-300 KM. und trotzdem muss das erstmal bezahlbar für mich sein.
Ich kenne die Preise für Ecars atm nicht, aber ich denke es mir atm noch weit teuer.
Dennoch denke ich das besonders in diesem Gebiet: Wohnort - Arbeit - In City - ÖNV usw die Ecars in Zukunft eine weit größerer Rolle annehmen werden.
Zumindest hoff ich das dort ein Umdenken stattfinden wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Also man muss schon unterscheiden:
> Minderbelastung bei Steuern ist keine Subvention.


 
Natürlich, wenn du die Steuern auf ein Produkt senkst oder geringer hältst als bei einem vergleichbaren Produkt, ist das Subvention.
Autogas wird ebenso subventioniert wie Diesel, Heizöl oder sonst was.
Willst du Gleichheit, musst du alle Treibstoffe gleich besteuern. Das Produkt, was am Effektivsten ist, wird sich durchsetzen.
Diesel wird ja auch bei den Emissionen bevormundet. Obwohl es deutlich schlechtere Werte hat als Benzin, wird es gefördert.


----------



## Pulsar3000 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Aber Biotreibstoffe sind auf Dauer keine Lösung, denn sie brauchen ja Land zum Anbauen.
Wobei wir ja schon ziemlich viele Probleme mit dem Welthunger haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Dann kann man auch Biomasse nehmen, also biologische Abfälle, aus denen kann man auch Treibstoff gewinnen.


----------



## achillesat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Darüber lief am WE eine sehr interessante Reportage auf N24.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

N24 zeigt keine interessanten Dokus sondern eher Sondermüll aus den USA, die rein unter dem Gesichtspunkt Sensationismus produziert werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



achillesat schrieb:


> Darüber lief am WE eine sehr interessante Reportage auf N24.


 Habs nicht gesehen 



plaGGy schrieb:


> N24 zeigt keine interessanten Dokus sondern eher Sondermüll aus den USA, die rein unter dem Gesichtspunkt Sensationismus produziert werden.


  Sind die Dokus so schlecht?


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



achillesat schrieb:


> Darüber lief am WE eine sehr interessante Reportage auf N24.



Habs auch gesehen, wenn das wirklich mal so kommen sollte dann guten Nacht


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Habs auch gesehen, wenn das wirklich mal so kommen sollte dann guten Nacht


 
Gibts im Internet die Doku irgendwo? Hast einen Link?


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Glaub mir, sie sind schlecht und dokumentarisch total uninteressant.
Für was anderes hat weder n24 von ntv das Geld, die sind eh schon teilweise in den tiefen roten Zahlen und eine richtige Doku kostet meist ne Menge Geld.

Das ist eine skurrile Versammlungen von Verschwörungstheoretikern und anderen hirnkranken Selbstdarstellern, die dann Religion, Attentate usw in frage stellen.
Natürlich ohne jegliche Quellen, sieht man mal von den Büchern von Dan Brown ab.
Dann gibts noch Dokus über Ufo-Projekte von Hitler 
Oder irgendwelche Kriegsdokus über Pearl habor und den 2. WK über Europa, mit schlecht nachgestellten Computer-Szene, wo dann sog. Kriegsveteranen ihren Senf zu abgegen.
dann wären da noch die geschätzen 2000 Endzeitdokus über den Untergang der Welt, von der komischerweise jede behauptet, das sie die richtige ist. Teilweise kommen die auch hinternandern: Vulkanausbruch, Insektenplagen, Überschwemmung, MEGA-Stürme, Meteoreinschläge, Hitzeperioden usw, alles dabei was den Menschen interessieren muss. 

Trillionen versch. Katastrophen-Dokus über Flügzeuge, Zeppeline und Autounfälle dürfen nicht fehlen, schließlich muss der Sensationismus des Menschen befriedigt werden, möglichst mit vielen Todesopfern und schockierden Bildern.
erklärt wird da meistens nichts.
Oder eben die tolle amerikanische Kriegspropagande über deren "Meisterwerke der Technik", die vom Pentagon überstützt werden um idiotische Menschen den Beitritt der Army schmackhaft zu machen.

Das allerhöchste der Gefühle ist allerdings, eine doku die ich mal gesehen habe im Hintergrund auf der Arbeit über einen Amoklauf, der in Echtzeit nachgestellt wurde, mit Blut usw.
Hintergründe hinterfragt wurden nicht. Es war eher eine Art 24 im Nachrichten-Programm.

Das sind keine Dokus, das sind Sci-Fi-Spekulations-Computeranimations-Filme, die darauf ausgelegt sind die leichtgläubigen Zuschauer auf dem Sender zu behalten.
Eingekauft für 2000 Dollar das Stück bei den kleinen, miesen amerikanischen Studios, die diesen, gelinde gesagt, Dreck für noch weniger Geld produzieren.

Das ganze ist natürlich powered bei den Illuminaten  , die überall mitmischen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibts im Internet die Doku irgendwo? Hast einen Link?


 

Hab da nur das auf die schnelle gefunden

Der Tag an dem das Öl versiegt Teil 1 - YouTube

Teil 2 und 3 sind auch mit dabei, viel Spaß dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sind die Dokus so schlecht?


 
Wenn du gute Dokus sehen willst, schau Discovery Channel oder BBC.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du gute Dokus sehen willst, schau Discovery Channel oder BBC.



Auf phoenix war das Niveau auch noch recht hinnehmbar finde ich. Jedenfalls für deutschsprachige Dokus relativ gut, wobei ich sagen muss das ich aufgrund meines beschränkten DVB-T empfanges lange nicht mehr bei pheonix vorbeischauen konnte, da der Sender bei mir nur mit geschätzen 2 FPS ankommt und der Restz in Fernsehschnee untergeht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Auf phoenix war das Niveau auch noch recht hinnehmbar finde ich.


 
Was denkst du, wo Phoenix ihre Dokus herbekommen.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was denkst du, wo Phoenix ihre Dokus herbekommen.


 
Weiß schon! 
Aber manche machen sie auch selbst, die sind nativsprachlich Deutsch. Da fand ich war die Qualität auch recht gut.
Naja und sonst kann man ab und zu auch mal auf den 3. Programmen, wie WDR, MDR, NDR oder HR eine Perle zwischen den Säuen finden, wobei es in letzter Zeit einen leichten Niveauanstieg auf den 3. gab.

aber nur ganz leicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Das sind dann aber welche, die schon mal im ZDF oder der ARD liefen, extra welche schnitzen sie nicht.
Auch arbeiten die öffentlich rechtlichen häufig mit der BBC zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt ja nur wieder an der Politik.
> Die Autokonzerne machen Rekordgewinne, lassen sich aber die Entwicklung von Elektroautos trotzdem vom Staat subventionieren, hier sollte man den Riegel ansetzen.
> Die Autos, die viel verbrauchen, bzw. viel CO² ausstoßen, muss man mit Strafsteuern belegen, dann wird die Entwicklung automatisch kommen, aber die Autolobby ist so stark, dass das so nie passieren wird, sieht man ja schon an der jetzigen Regelung, wo ein Porsche Cayenne eher noch belohnt wird.



Willkommen in Deutschland - zeit für mehr EU 




Icejester schrieb:


> Da deutlich über 50% des Benzinpreises durch die Steuer verursacht werden, sehe ich die €10/Liter erstmal noch nicht kommen. Sobald der Rohölpreis unerträglich steigt, können wir immer noch die Steuern senken.



Das hat man auch mal von 2,50 DM / Liter erzählt 



> Abgesehen davon hat man uns in der Grundschule erzählt, das Öl würde weltweit noch für 40 Jahre reichen. Dann wäre Schluß. Das war vor 25 Jahren. Jetzt soll es noch 40 bis 50 Jahre reichen, und das bei gestiegenem Verbrauch weltweit. Wer soll da eigentlich verarscht werden?


#

Frag deine Lehrer. Entweder wurden die verarscht oder waren zu blöd oder ihre Schüler habens nicht kapiert. Passende Vorhersagen gab es jedenfalls schon vor knapp 40 Jahren. Wenn vor 25 Jahren falsche Eindrücke erweckt wurden, wird die Ursache woanders liegen.



> Einmal das, zweitens sehe ich da immer noch die Gefahr von Vandalismus. Wenn wir überall Ladestationen verteilen, glaube ich nicht, daß davon ein nennenswerter Prozentsatz wahnsinnig lange intakt bleibt. Früher gab es auch an jeder Straßenecke Telefonzellen, aber wieviele davon hatten schon einen Hörer oder keinen Kaugummi im Münzschlitz?


 
>95%, die mir aufgefallen sind. Andere Automaten am Straßenrand kommen auf eine ähnliche Quote, wenn bei der Konstruktion nicht gespart wurde.




moe schrieb:


> Elektroautos machen keinen Sinn, wenn die Akkus nicht austauschbar sind.
> Solange man nicht einfach an eine beliebige Tankstelle fahren kann und den leeren Akku rausnehmen (lassen) und nen vollen reinstecken (lassen) kann wird die Mehrheit sich nicht mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen.
> 
> An jeder Raststätte/Ecke ne Ladestation hinzustellen, ist in meinen Augen eh der falsche Ansatz.



Ladestationen machen nur da Sinn, wo man über Nacht bleibt -> nicht an jedem Rastplatz, sondern an jedem Parkplatz. Eben deswegen ist nicht umsetzbar. Autobahnraststätten, wie wir sie kennen, würde es sowieso nicht mehr geben, denn nenneswert über 500 km Reichweite allein aus Batterien sind nicht sinnvoll machbar. Batteriewechsel genausowenig, denn die Batterien machen einen zu großen Teil eines Elektroautos aus, als das man die Abmessungen Herstellerübergreifend standardisieren könnte.




Icejester schrieb:


> Schon alleine durch die Ökosteuer steigt der Steueranteil bei Benzin jedes Jahr.



Lass die Lügen stecken.
Oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass eine gleichbleibende, z.T. sinkende Steuer, die zudem absolut auf einen steigenden Grundpreis erhoben wird, einen Jahr für Jahr höheren Anteil ausmachen kann?




Icejester schrieb:


> Oder genauer: Subventionen sind Entlastungen um im normalen Betrieb notwendigerweise anfallende Kosten.



Und Treibsstoffkosten sind natürlich keine notwendigerweise anfallenden Kosten und Maßnahmen, die sie effektiv senken, somit auch keine Subventionen. Klar 

Die Behauptung, dass steigende Spritpreise die Wirtschaft kaputt machen, solltest du dann in Zukunft sein lassen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch Biomasse nehmen, also biologische Abfälle, aus denen kann man auch Treibstoff gewinnen.


 
Ohne massive Verbrauchsreduzierung wirst du mit Abfällen nicht weit kommen.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sind die Dokus so schlecht?



Es gibt da schlicht nichts, was man als "Doku" bezeichnen könnte.


----------



## Icejester (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frag deine Lehrer. Entweder wurden die verarscht oder waren zu blöd oder ihre Schüler habens nicht kapiert.



Die konnten auch nichts anderes wiedergeben, als 1985 in den Schulbüchern stand. Zu kapieren war das höchst leicht. Grundschüler werden in der Regel nicht mit so furchtbar schwer verdaulicher Lektüre zusammengebracht. 



> Passende Vorhersagen gab es jedenfalls schon vor knapp 40 Jahren. Wenn vor 25 Jahren falsche Eindrücke erweckt wurden, wird die Ursache woanders liegen.



 Willst Du jetzt Propaganda als Erkenntnis verkaufen?  Ich habe das erst gar nicht gesehen, sondern nur gedacht: "Das klingt verdammt nach dem Club of Rome." Und siehe da, der hat's in Auftrag gegeben! Ich schmeiß mich weg. Komm, laß doch bitte den Unsinn...



> >95%, die mir aufgefallen sind. Andere Automaten am Straßenrand kommen auf eine ähnliche Quote, wenn bei der Konstruktion nicht gespart wurde.



 Weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst. Anscheinend hast Du Mitte der 90er nie versucht, eine funktionierende Telefonzelle in Köln zu finden.



> Lass die Lügen stecken.
> Oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass eine gleichbleibende, z.T. sinkende Steuer, die zudem absolut auf einen steigenden Grundpreis erhoben wird, einen Jahr für Jahr höheren Anteil ausmachen kann?



Genau. Ein fixer Satz, der jedes Jahr planmäßig steigt und im Übrigen nicht prozentual vom Grundpreis abhängig ist, erhöht den Steueranteil nicht? Wo lebst Du eigentlich? Bei solchen Aussagen muß ich mich wirklich fragen, ob Du Dich mit der Thematik überhaupt schon einmal in Deinem Leben wirklich tiefgreifend beschäftigt hast.



> Und Treibsstoffkosten sind natürlich keine notwendigerweise anfallenden Kosten und Maßnahmen, die sie effektiv senken, somit auch keine Subventionen. Klar



Denk doch mal nach, bevor Du sowas sagst. Treibstoffkosten sind natürlich notwendigerweise anfallende Kosten. Aber die Steuern darauf sind es nicht!

Wenn eine Einheit am Markt € 1,- kostet, sind das die notwendigen Beschaffungskosten. Wenn die Kosten einer Einheit durch Steuern und Abgaben auf € 3,- aufgebläht werden, sind immernoch nur €1,- notwendige Kosten, um ein Gut überhaupt bekommen zu können. Die restlichen € 2,- entspringen willkürlichen Markteingriffen, die nichts mit dem Wert des Gutes zu tun haben. Wenn diese nach unten oder oben abgeändert werden, kann man nicht von einer Subvention sprechen. Eine Subvention läge vor, wenn der Fiskus € X,- zum Erwerb einer Einheit des Gutes hinzugeben würden und somit die Beschaffungskosten unter den Marktpreis von € 1,- drücken würde.



> Die Behauptung, dass steigende Spritpreise die Wirtschaft kaputt machen, solltest du dann in Zukunft sein lassen



Du verstehst es jetzt aber schon, oder? Ich wüßte nämlich nicht, wie ich es noch neutraler und verständliche erklären sollte.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen, für alles was aus Erdöl ist gibt es Alternativen, richtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen, für alles was aus Erdöl ist gibt es Alternativen, richtig?


 
Richtig, gibt es, ist nur eine Frage des Preises und des Willens.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Und ggf. des Umfanges. (wobei der bei "Energie" definitiv für mehr Ärger sorgt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ja, korrekt, für bestimmte Alternativen ist deutlich mehr Energie von Nöten um sie herstellen zu können.
Diese Energie muss irgendwo herkommen, von fossilen Brennstoffen wäre denkbar schlecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Ich meinte eigentlich eher, dass der Ersatz von Öl als Energieträger soviel Probleme bereiten wird, dass der Ersatz von Produkten aus Öl (unabhängig davon, wieviel Energie für ihre Herstellung benötigt wird) dagegen lächerlich wirken wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*

Achso, das.
Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die Energiedichte in Öl sehr hoch ist, da können andere Produkte nicht immer mithalten.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Erdöl wie weiter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich eher, dass der Ersatz von Öl als Energieträger soviel Probleme bereiten wird, dass der Ersatz von Produkten aus Öl (unabhängig davon, wieviel Energie für ihre Herstellung benötigt wird) dagegen lächerlich wirken wird.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, wenn man anstatt Styropor eine Pilzartige Verpackung nehmen würde, dann braucht mann schon mehr Energie denn Pilze brauchen schon Wasser zum wachsen nehm ich an auch wenn sie es über den Boden aufnehmen das wiederum braucht Strom um das Wasser zu pumpen aus dem Schlauch oder der Leitung und um es zu erhitzen.
Dann kommen noch die Mitarbeiter dazu die die Pilze abbeun müssen und ob die Styroporverpackung weniger oder mehr Mitarbeiter braucht und geringere Herstellungskostern hat das wird man merken.


----------

